# Front Walkway (PIX)



## Rebbetzin (May 25, 2011)

The front walk was so pretty yesterday morning I took some photos of it.  

I love SPRING!!












Here is a close up of some of the flowers






And I love the way the morning sun shines through the Sunflower leaves.  Just imagine how tall they will be in a few weeks!


----------



## elevan (May 25, 2011)

Nice!


----------

